# Katahdin 3/13-17



## WildAppleConstellation (Feb 22, 2015)

I am organizing a backcountry trip on Mt. Katahdin for March 13-17 and still have a couple spots open. Looking for a couple compatible co-adventurers. This involves winter camping. There is amazing terrain up there. 

If you are considering, please send me a PM and we can discuss. I'd like to ideally meet, but if that isn't possible, chat on Skype or phone perhaps, to make sure this would work.


----------



## Tin (Feb 24, 2015)

Badass, I hope to do this within the next five years. I want to see lots of pics on a trail report!


----------



## Root16 (Mar 17, 2015)

Very badass. I might have taken you upon this if I had seen the post earlier.


----------

